# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Виза в Индию после крушения самолета

## Jayasri dd

Харе Кришна! 

Дорогие преданные, кто-нибудь получал визу в Индию после 17 июля (когда подбили самолет на Украине)? Сегодня я была в центре по выдаче виз (Торонто, Канада), и после того, как служащий увидел, что мое второе гражданство Россия, он сказал, что всех русских принимают в головном офисе консульства, а начальник центра сказал, что скорее всего мне откажут в визе, когда я пойду туда и еще сказал, что это связано с конфликтом и с крушением самолета. 

Мои вопросы - есть ли кто-нибудь на форуме из Канады с такой же проблемой? И выдают ли русским сейчас вообще визы в Индию и это наши местные приколы? Стоит ли идти в консульство и разговаривать, когда есть видимо высокий шанс отказа или лучше не рисковать и уже поехать в Индию на Гаура-пурниму или на следующую Картику?

Мои поклоны

----------


## Vairagya das

Я получил в Финляндию визу.
США, Евросоюз и ещё некоторые страны, в основном, члены НАТО (Австралия, Канада) применяют санкции (пока) против конкретных деятелей и компаний России, частным лицам это пока не грозит.

Индия пока такими глупостями не занимается

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Для начала можно позвонить в головной офис консульства и уточнить. Или написать. Может быть вас даже не имели право отсылать в "русский отдел", если у вас есть гражданство Канады.

----------


## Jayasri dd

> Для начала можно позвонить в головной офис консульства и уточнить. Или написать. Может быть вас даже не имели право отсылать в "русский отдел", если у вас есть гражданство Канады.


Спасибо, попробую

----------


## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Харе Кришна! Хорошая новость! Вчера в Маяпур из России с семьёй вернулся Шридхама пр.по студенческой визе,которую он получил в Москве. Получал в ВАМАНЕ.

----------

